# Light Bulbs



## NewEden (Apr 23, 2008)

Wasnt entirly sure where to post this, so thought I'd try here.

Looking at taking a few shots with light bulbs. But a few of the ideas involve getting into the bulb, so to speak.

Anyone have any idea's on how to break just a small part of a bulb out, without shattering it, want to keep the basic whole shape of it. Or to remove the base from the glass part?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## BYoung (Apr 23, 2008)

So if I read this right you want to take a picture of an intact light bulb with just a hole cut in it so you can see the inner workings also?

If the light is going to be on, remember its going to burn out in seconds if not instantly. But anyways to the subject of what you want. 

Now I've never done this to a bulb but the trick works on normal glass.

If you place tape on all of the bulb (green masking tape works well, its made for painting and stuff, leaves no residue) then use a razor to cut the tape away from the area you wish (could of been left uncovered from the start too) you can use a glass cutter and strike lines around your opening, then tap it and it should break without shattering the whole thing, the tape should hold it together even once its taken off.

If it works alright let me know, this could be interesting. I would like to see the result.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 23, 2008)

If you break it you won't be able to turn the bulb on, in case that wasn't obvious. It's not even strictly because you're breaking the relative vacuum but because the filament has to burn in the presence of a gas mixture which escapes when the glass is broken.


----------



## D-50 (Apr 23, 2008)

You canot break a light bulb just a bit. It will explode as soon as he glass in cracked.  Your best bet is to take a shot of the bulb then break it and take a shot of the insides. Make sure to use a tripod and make sure the bulb does not move at all when you break it. Layer the two shots together.


----------



## RacePhoto (Apr 24, 2008)

Buy a clear bulb at the hardware store? Then just shoot what's inside without breaking it.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 24, 2008)

D-50 said:


> ...take a shot of the bulb then break it and take a shot of the inside...



Bingo.


----------



## NewEden (Apr 28, 2008)

Dont plan on trying to turn on the light.  I was thinking more along the lines of getting things inside the bulb.  Not just the normal insides.

Might try the taping thing, sounds like it might work.  Not sure I'd be able to take off the tape after creating an opening though.

All boils down to just playing around, see what I can do.

Thanks all.


----------



## RyanLilly (Apr 29, 2008)

You can pull off the bead on the bottom of the base with pliers and pull the whole filament out of the bulb, then put in anything that will fit into the hole. I've seen some people make cool fish bowls this way. there was a cool project on Makezine http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2006/05/light_bulb_aquarium.html

I'm looking for a huge old bulb myself, one of those 2000w ones thats about 8-10" in diameter; hard to find these days.


----------



## NewEden (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link!

Would be nice to find a bulb like that.  Would be perfect for a few of my ideas.  Now gotta search for one myself.


----------

